# Buoys on the Oriskany



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

For those of you who dive the Oriskany regularly you probably know that someone keeps cutting the sub-surface bouys off the super-structure... Now, we're use to some fishermen trying to hook them and pull them off and what not, but this time it'sa diver cutting them off at the chain... I think it's not only sad but pathetic that someone would keep on doing this... Our buoys don't belong there because they don'ttie in thatway? Again sad... The worst part is no one will ever speak up and say why... Maybe we can do something with them a little differently, so they don't bother whom ever, for what ever reason... Seems like that would be the mature way to handle it, not just cutting them off...

:banghead


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I heard about this last week. Has it happened before? How frequently?


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

It happens every now and then... Probably once a year... there use to be buoys on other wrecks too like the chevron and the pete tide...They've been cut a couple times in just the past couple of weeks... Buoys make life so much easier....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The buoys on Oriskany not only make life eaisier, they make it SAFER! The buoys are a big part of why the mishap rate on the Oriskany has been so incredibly low to date. There are some legal actions pendingthat should help solve the problem.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to throw this topic on the General board, but didn't want to stir the pot... Just wish people wouldn't be so ignorant... Itcertainly makes it much safer and easier on everyone from the crew to the divers...


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLEeasy button.

I don't dive at all. I fish, but not near as muchin the years past. All artificial reefs must be permited. The current permit for theOis a minimum clearance of 55ft. to the surface. The bouys maybe shallower than the 55ft. clearance as the permit is for. If the bouy is shallower than 55ft. it poses a hazard to navigation. What if the bouy comes loose from the O, if the large rope goes with it, then it poses more of a hazard to navigation. The CG may be your bouy cuttingbandit. Just my.02. 

Do I personally have a problem with the bouys? No, but I would rather there be surface bouys and not bouys under the surface. :letsdrink


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

It was approved to put sub-surfacebuoys on the oriskany... Any vessel that would draft low enough to hit said name buoys wouldn't even know they hit them... I'll hit the easy button any day if it's safer...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Divers have to be cutting them correct, It isnt possible for a fishermen to cut them is there?


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Re-read the original post....


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Sea Monkey (8/31/2009)*The OLEeasy button.
> 
> I don't dive at all. I fish, but not near as muchin the years past. All artificial reefs must be permited. The current permit for theOis a minimum clearance of 55ft. to the surface. The bouys maybe shallower than the 55ft. clearance as the permit is for. If the bouy is shallower than 55ft. it poses a hazard to navigation. What if the bouy comes loose from the O, if the large rope goes with it, then it poses more of a hazard to navigation. The CG may be your bouy cuttingbandit. Just my.02.
> 
> Do I personally have a problem with the bouys? No, but I would rather there be surface bouys and not bouys under the surface. :letsdrink


The issue of buoys was aired publicly at the Marine Advisory Committee and representatives from all interested parties, as far as I know, had input. Surface buoys were requested and the idea rejected. It was agreed that the buoys as currently deployedwere of benefit, though understandablyno agency was willing to take responsibility for maintenance. If private individuals were willing to set and maintain the buoys, it was decided that it was acceptable practice to continue, since the buoys had been in use since the early days after the sinking. Bottom line is, it was discussed, permission granted and, in practice, they are not a hazard. I'm reasonably certain the USCG isn't in the buoy cutting business.

Most folksgoing there can't find them even when they look for them. Should they be left alone, <U>absoutely</U>. As suggested in other posts, it increases the safety factor and saves wear and tear on the ship itself. Hooking the "O" with anchors and reefhooks is destructive, disrespectful,and wasteful of a great resource. 

It's a big ship and the gamefish don't congregate around the tower, rather the largest schools of fish are around the bow and stern and over the edges on the down current sides away from the tower. The divers can tell you it's true, they've seen the schools firsthand. Like most of the large reef sites, it's best fished "live" and not anchored. Just my $0.02.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

> *Evensplit (8/31/2009)*The buoys on Oriskany not only make life eaisier, they make it SAFER! The buoys are a big part of why the mishap rate on the Oriskany has been so incredibly low to date. There are some legal actions pendingthat should help solve the problem.


I agree the buoys are a plus and make life on the "O" safer. Hadn't heard about any "official" action to solve the problem. Can you elaborate, or do we have to wait for the wheels of justice to grind to conclusion? Inquiring minds want to know. :usaflag


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

The problem? What problem?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats the Oriskany?


----------



## roberbr22 (Jul 13, 2009)

Its an old wooden ship from the Civil War, sank a long time ago...:letsdrink


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks simular to the Antares, could be mistake identity!

:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmm...i'll have to check that out one a these days! Old woooden ship..is it pretty much intact?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

stainless steel cable should do the trick. Would be a bit expensive at first, but cheaper than replacing them.

And no, buoys were never approved because the almighty himself didn't find it fitting to make it safer for the hard workingfolks that dive the ship daily. But apparently it is ok to putbuoys out in front of every condo on Pensacola Beach...they must have a permit...wait a minute, the almighty said you can't get a permit for buoys...? Hmm...The almighty must not be omnicient because surely if he knew there were illegal buoys, on the surface no less, right in his face in the bay...he would have to do something about it right..? Guess he has chosen to be merciful. We should thank our lucky stars to have such a merciful leader!:bowdown We are truly not worthy!


----------

